# call taxi in Baguio



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

does anybody have links to call taxis in Baguio ....

I am located around Pacdal, and the car is in the province ... a reliable taxi operator is a great relief 

if anybody can refer a reliable call taxi, drop me a note


----------

